# 1885 ERV Publishers?



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Feb 21, 2009)

In follow up to a previous topic, does anyone still publish the 1885 English Revised Version? I know Cambridge has an KJV-RV Parallel edition, but what about the RV by itself? I used to have one and sold it; kinda regret it now. I remembered it was more clearly orthodox on some passages than the ASV of 1901.


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 21, 2009)

The OT & NT in separate volumes: english revised version - Lulu.com


----------

